# Chinese Herbs & Acupunture helped my anxiety to go down



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

ive recently been having acupunture and have been taking these herbs i got from the place, it has signifigntly brought down anxiety and helped me do things without fear. i have ocd an obsession with words mainly pronouns so things i say and hear confuse me, its like a paranoia of words. anyway this still remains... but id advise any1 to try the acupuncture its natural! goodluck


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm glad it helped. I'm going for acupressure on Monday for Migraines, but the Chinese Dr thought they were caused by overthinking and I def do that with OCD. I also bought some Ginseng from him so I hope it works. I'll post about the acupressure here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Update: the Ginseng really works! I feel tons better and motivated. I just bought some Ganoderma tea (tastes ville) but it's anti candida and has many healing benefits. One of them is detoxing the body and helping the liver kidneys.


----------

